# Most people smile at me



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

I find that if i smile people smile back at me unless they are total douchebags. I notice that a simple smile can cheer up the most downhearted person.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

This is true. Also, saying a kind word does wonders for a person's self-esteem.

I find that most people smile back at me as a natural defense for me having a permanent, creepy, "im about to rape you" kind of smirk plastered on my face.


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

YES! this is what I keep telling everyone here! When I'm out and I look down the whole time ppl avoid me, when I smile at ppl most of them smile back and even wave or say hello


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

kos said:


> This is true. Also, saying a kind word does wonders for a person's self-esteem.
> 
> I find that most people smile back at me as a natural defense for me having a permanent, creepy, "im about to rape you" kind of smirk plastered on my face.


Lol! I have the same problem of being paranoid about appearing like a weirdo/rapist/phsycho


----------

